# No more un-square squares. This one is made from solid phenolic



## Karson

Gary: It looks like a great square.

Did you try and check it with you existing squares, and how did they check out.


----------



## GaryK

Karson - No I didn't check it with my existing square.

As you can see in the pictures I used a factory edge on a piece of melamine and drew a line on each side of the square with the short end against the edge. Then flipped it over and compared it to the lines I drew. I couldn't discern any variation. Can't get any better than that.


----------



## lew

Thanks, Gary!

I can see this would be great tool for layout and drawing.


----------



## Newton

Wow Gary! That sounds like the ultimate square.


----------



## cabinetmaster

I'd thought about ordering one but the price kept me from it. May still have to keep it on my wishlist.


----------



## DanYo

good looking tool and nice review … bet the 36 inches will come in handy


----------



## brunob

Thanks for the review Gary. Think I'll put it on my wish list.


----------



## patron

thanks gary ,

there goes the money ,
for my new router !


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review, Gary. I have got to have one of these as well.


----------



## Chipncut

It looks like a great tool, & the number look like they're easy to read.

I bought one of them larger sized triangular square last year, but I accidentally stepped on it, & broke it. 
Being that this one is laminated, that problem shouldn't exist.


----------



## mrsawdust

Hi Gary, that could be checked against my head!

mike


----------



## KentS

What a concept--*A Square Square*
I'll have to check it out 
Thanks for the review


----------



## blackcherry

Nice review Gary and please note woodpeck has a e-club membership that will offer a extra 10 percent off items each week. Thanks for posting Gary…Blkcherry


----------



## Tim_456

Great review. Did you check your other squares against it and find them lacking? thanks! 
t.


----------



## GMoney

Gary, thanks for the review. I made an order from Woodpeckers three days ago and aside from the first acknowledgement haven't heard a word from them about shipping the order. Just called and didn't even get an answering machine. Is this normal for ordering there in your experience? Thanks for any input.


----------



## GaryK

GMoney - I bought on the day I got the e-mail from them. It wasn't due to ship for about 25 days, but the got a batch of them in early, so they shipped mine. Well, UPS being what they are, took it into their mind to break mine during shipping. They probably dropped a big box on it when it was leaning against something.

I e-mailed a picture of it and then called them. They replaced it no problem. It is the only problem I have had with them (though not their fault) so I can't attest to anything other than this one thing.

I have ordered from them before with no problem.

Try calling them again.


----------



## GMoney

Thanks Gary, I finally got a shiipping notice from Woodpecker on Friday. Just felt a bit out of the loop because all of the other online stores are better at keeping me informed of orders progress. Hopefully Tuesday will find the package at my door and unbroken. Looking forward some of the unique offerings I found on their site.


----------

